# New wheels for the Phaeton - 20" Audi S8



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

Some of you may recall seeing photos of our Phaeton with the black and chrome Antera wheels. Well, after a few years of ownership, it was time for a refresh. 
Overall, I am very happy with the new look. I still like thew old ones, but this is an entirely new look in my opinion - much more sporty and a good contrast to the previous setup. 
Here's how it turned out:
Before: Antera 343








After: OEM Audi S8


----------



## KCPhaetonTech (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: New wheels for the Phaeton - 20" Audi S8 (mkell)*

I would have to say those look absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Deserion (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: New wheels for the Phaeton - 20" Audi S8 (KCPhaetonTech)*
















Oh my, that looks amazing!


----------



## sjd9346 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: New wheels for the Phaeton - 20" Audi S8 (mkell)*

Spectacular !


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: New wheels for the Phaeton - 20" Audi S8 (mkell)*

Both look superb. 
Michael


----------



## 1.6.liters.of.fury (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (1.6.liters.of.fury)*

WOW! great wheels, and there are 20" coool. also how you get the ride so low like that. did you VAG it or you did the control arms mod? i need to know that looks pimp. or maybe the 20" wheels and biggr tires makes it look like that kinda filling more of the hole???
fantastic looks.
BTW: I put my car lower than euro standards and the ride its great and no rub with 19" its at 3 front and 3 rear compared to 5-5 euro or 7-7 USA. I think each number down its 5cm or something like that in VAGcom.
correct me if im wrong, my friend did it not me


----------



## ttvick (Aug 15, 2007)

Looks PERFECT. The S8 wheels are by far my favorites on this car, though this is the first W12 I've seen them on. All you need to do now is get those center-caps taken care of...


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: New wheels for the Phaeton - 20" Audi S8 (mkell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkell* »_Some of you may recall seeing photos of our Phaeton with the black and chrome Antera wheels. Well, after a few years of ownership, it was time for a refresh. 
Overall, I am very happy with the new look. I still like thew old ones, but this is an entirely new look in my opinion - much more sporty and a good contrast to the previous setup. 


Excellent choice! I like the bottom wheels better (IMO), they really bring out the car's chrome and accents!! Your W12 is beautiful!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How does she ride (city/highway)? 
How does the handling go with your tires?
What load rating did you get for your tires and brand? 
I ask because I added 19"s to my Phoebe last week, it rides very well with the lowering (I don't know if it's to EuroSpec, but the car is lower indeed.


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

Thanks for all the compliments
VWGlf00GL, to answer your questions:
I've never driven a "stock" Phaeton before since the black wheels were on it when I bought the car, but I am a long time Lexus driver and have no complaints with the ride in the Phaeton being too stiff. It rides very well. You do have to be careful with potholes and other road hazards with the larger wheels. I've bent several rims in the past few years of ownership even though I am a very careful driver.
The tires handle well. It's not a sports cars obviously, but I have no complaints. I've never had any issues with traction in the wet and snow (all season tires).
I'm not sure on the load rating, but they do meet the requirements. They are Potenza RE960AS Pole Position.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (mkell)*

So Matt,
What are you going to do with the old wheels?
Regards,
Brent


----------



## boreal (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: New wheels for the Phaeton - 20" Audi S8 (mkell)*

Those S8 wheels look awesome!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
They really suit the car.


----------



## Maseroche (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks very sleek! Loving the new wheels..


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

The wheels are great looking. I'm wondering how much the S8 weighs compared to the W12. I know when I was thinking of getting wheels very few of them were rated for a 5200 lb car!


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (murphybaileysam)*

S8 - V10 Curb Weight - 4586 lbs
VW - W12 Curb Weight - 5399 lbs



_Modified by paddyh at 12:59 PM 10-24-2008_


----------



## maverixz (Feb 16, 2005)

Give me the new look anyday. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

Brent, one wheel was badly bent (could see the bulge on the outer lip) and two others were just a smidge out of line. Instead of replacing three wheels and having them painted, we opted for the S8 wheels instead.


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (mkell)*

Matt, what size tires do you have on those rims?


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

255/35 20 but will be switching to a 275 width when these wear out.


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: (mkell)*

Thanks - you running any spacers on wheels ? The wheels look really well proportioned in the wheel well. Also, have you lowered the car - if yes, what setting on VAGCOM?
Patrick



_Modified by paddyh at 10:21 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## dub*man (Aug 7, 2005)

I love it.


----------



## spiderman02 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: New wheels for the Phaeton - 20" Audi S8 (mkell)*

Those rims are "Off The Hook"







Way better than the Old ones, More of a Euro look. Like your plate as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Mine is Euro spec. but this one looks lower. Have you VAG it?


----------



## Mat Cacciatore (Sep 1, 2008)

couldnt have picked a better wheel


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (Mat Cacciatore)*

he did the oemplus mod. its like +$300


----------



## VentoGT3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I hope you don't mind me stealing that look when I find my Phaeton...that looks incredible! Did you buy them from an Audi dealer? How much did they put you back if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## V-KLAN (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (VentoGT3)*

WOW that is a way better look with those on there. Looks a hell of a lot more classy like that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phaetonw12 (Jul 31, 2011)

I just got the S8 wheels on my Phaeton, I am curious if anyone has figured out a VW badge replacement for the Audi symbols.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello and welcome on the forum.

I notice that you have a W12.

It is very important that you check the TUV of your Audi wheels to make sure they comply with the weight and torque output by the W12. If not, you will bend them if you run into a pothole. (Audis are usually quite lighter than Phaetons).

P.


----------



## HT4 (Mar 2, 2011)

That really looks good. I'm surprised how it transforms the car.


----------



## boreal (Aug 18, 2005)

" I just got the S8 wheels on my Phaeton, I am curious if anyone has figured out a VW badge replacement for the Audi symbols.'
Thanks in advance.

I have the same wheels but in 18 inch. Being a VW Parts guy,my solution was 4 metal VW logo engine cover crests 038-103-940-f
I CAREFULLY removed them from the plastic backing and glued them on the center cap. They are blue and white and I think they look amazing.
Good luck,
Bill


----------



## boreal (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Folks, I know it has been mentioned before, but at the risk of sounding like a broken record:

Be aware that OEM alloy wheels for vehicles are built to support the known weight of a specific vehicle. This means that an Audi A8 wheel will support the weight of an Audi A8, which weighs about 1,000 pounds less than a Phaeton.

Even within the same model line (Phaetons), many of the wheels that are approved for the V6 and V8 Phaetons are not approved for the V10 or W12 Phaetons due to the heavier weight of the two larger engines.

In North America, there are no standards whatsoever to ensure that wheel weight-bearing capacity is matched to vehicle weight. So far as the law is concerned, you could put a set of alloy rims from a Mini onto a W12 Phaeton and still be legal. In Europe, things are very different, rims are sold with a certificate of compliance that specifies which vehicle/engine combination they are approved for.

For normal day-to-day driving, you might not have problems putting a set of Audi 8 rims on a Phaeton. But, if you hit a big pothole, or a big speed bump, the wheel might fail catastrophically. So, please consider the approved weight rating of the wheels before fitting non-OEM wheels to your Phaeton. You can usually find this information by going to the European (German) website of the wheel vendor.

Michael


----------



## EamonR (Feb 26, 2009)

*new Helios wheels fitting*

I am just about to fit a new set of the above wheels. I recall a post about putting grease or silicone on the centre back before fitting to my Phaeton. Can anyone help.


----------



## EamonR (Feb 26, 2009)

*new Helios wheels fitting*

I am just about to fit a new set of the above wheels. I recall a post about putting grease or silicone on the centre back before fitting to my Phaeton. Can you help with a link to the post/thread that I originally seen on the forum or any general advice. thanks Eamon


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

The idea is to coat the aluminium of the wheel with some coating material to prevent corrosion to appear between the steel hub and the aluminium alloy of the wheel. 

There is a VW wax you can buy, or you can also do it with grease, but if you choose the latter, be sure to use high temperature grease. 

This is EXTREMELY important, as you don't want hot (liquid) grease to migrate towards the discs. 

Generally speaking, having clean discs is very important if you want to brake efficiently. Even a trace of grease on a disk will tremendously cut down braking efficiency. 

High temperature grease will not turn liquid when getting hot (when you brake, for instance, or in the summer). It will therefore stay where you put it = on the hub, and not migrate towards the discs due to centrifugal forces. 

P.


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

> The idea is to coat the aluminium of the wheel with some coating material to prevent corrosion to appear between the steel hub and the aluminium alloy of the wheel.


 Yep, this is highly recommended. Instead of grease I recommend (and many professionals use) standard copper paste (like this) You should find copper paste from any auto parts store. 

Some people use copper paste even for wheel bolt threads but personally I am not into this. 

Jouko


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

Isn't copper paste conductive ? 

I thought the idea was to put a coating so as to stop electrolysis between aluminium alloy (wheels) and steel hubs, and to this effect, using insulating goo... 

P.


----------

